# Connect RCA to laptop HELP !!!!!!



## Delpdinus (May 6, 2007)

Hi guys, i`m new to this so please bare with me.
I want to connect an RCA plug to my laptop to play video from a security camera. I know the whole thing works fine when connected to a TV but i want to use the screen on my laptop, does anyone know how this can be done. The laptop has an S-Video socket and a connection to plug in to a video camera (1394 i think they call it)

Thanks in advance


----------



## Frank4d (Sep 10, 2006)

1394 is firewire, so that one wont work. S-video maybe with an adapter. What is your camera model?


----------



## Delpdinus (May 6, 2007)

Thanks for the reply, the camera is a basic security camera that just has one yellow RCA plug coming from it.


----------



## Frank4d (Sep 10, 2006)

A composite to S-video adapter similar to these should work: http://www.hometech.com/video/svconv.html#CTOS


----------



## Delpdinus (May 6, 2007)

Frank,

Thanks for that. Once i have it connected, will i need any software to view the video on my laptop?

Cheers


----------



## Frank4d (Sep 10, 2006)

You'll need something (probably already have it since the laptop has a S-video input). What laptop?


----------



## Delpdinus (May 6, 2007)

The laptop is an Acer Aspire 1690. Is there any way of using one of the USB connections?


----------



## Frank4d (Sep 10, 2006)

I am looking at the manual which indicates the S-video is output only. So forget the S-video adapter idea.

Fortunately though, they make adapters for just about anything including video to USB:
http://www.ramelectronics.net/html/usb_video_adapter.html


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Yep, you'll find very few machines with video capture as part of the basic package, you normally have to add the capability.


----------



## Delpdinus (May 6, 2007)

Can you reccomend a USB adapeter and software that will allow me to watch the input on full screen.


----------



## Frank4d (Sep 10, 2006)

I am not familiar with video to USB but here is one that comes with software that will let you view at some resolution. http://compusb.stores.yahoo.net/vicaandedgrx.html


----------

